# New to this website



## darkpower117 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello everyone I am new to this website, I have a question I have 2012 Nissan Rogue, I decided to check the transmission fluid today so I decided to check the dipstick, as many of you know the transmission dipstick has a lock in place, I used a screwdriver to open it up, after inspecting the fluid I tried to put back the dipstick in its place when I noticed that the dipstick didn't want to lock in place anymore after being put in, I must have accidentally broken the lock or something, my question is, is it dangerous if I l leave the dipstick without its lock, or do I have to replace it??


----------

